# Meet the newest member of my famly!



## Jo Ellen

Look what I've gone and done  He's coming home tomorrow, all systems are a go. The last factor in my decision was that Daisy be in a good health and she got a glowing report at her vet visit yesterday.

So, please welcome Ajay :heartbeat That's his name now, but I'm going to change it. He's got American show on his mom's side (his mom's in the show circuit now) and his father has the SchutzIII title. He's the calmest, most laid back puppy I have ever known. He reads Daisy well and respects her. Daisy has little to no interest LOL, but she's patient.


----------



## goldhaven

That is one very handsome boy. I love the ears. Great name.


----------



## Karen519

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

I think AJAY IS GORGEOUS! Love his coloring. Our neighbors that live 2 houses down, just got a German Shep puppy-he's about 12 wks. now, with the same coloring!\

So glad that Daisy is doing well!


----------



## doglvr00

OMG!!! He's beautiful! Love the ears. Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Ajay is adorable, what a doll. 

Great to hear Daisy is doing well too.


----------



## Willow52

What a handsome boy! And I love the name BTW, it seems to suit him. What are you changing it to? Our SIL has a GSD, he weighs 125 lbs. and it's not fat! We call him the "gentle giant", a big boy but a pussycat.


----------



## gold4me

OH WOW congrats JoEllen. He is very handsome.


----------



## nolefan

Wow! He is gorgeous... definitely has that regal look. Congratulations, it's going to be fun hearing what you do with him... I know you must have some plans


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm actually a little bit terrified LOL. It's been too long since I've had a puppy. But I've been wanting to do this for years now (have a GSD). He's from great lineage and his temperament is just awesome, very calming. Here is his mom and dad, in that order. His breeder says he looks like his mom.

I've definitely got a challenge on my hands now giving this little guy what he needs and helping Daisy adjust. I didn't reach this decision lightly.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Plans? Well, yes  Tons of obedience for starters! I'm going to have him evaluated for schutzhund training, may try agility, will definitely check into scent tracking.

And put up all my chords today, this boy is a chewer!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I can just see the "look" on Daisy's face as she realizes this is a new addition to the family. I'm glad to hear Daisy got the glowing health report...maybe she can teach Ajay how to fish. Congratulations on your new pup...I can see how a pup like that steals your heart.

Pete


----------



## inge

Congratulations! I love, love his ears! We have a GSD in our neighborhood, who is very much in love with Tess. She is a bit overawed...but it's always funny, to see that giant nuzzle her.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so glad that Daisy got such a glowing report from the vet. Hopefullly she will start enjoying her little brother soon and will teach him how to fish. Ajay is a handsome little guy and I cant wait to watch him grow into those ears. Congratulations.


----------



## vcm5

So adorable!! Congratulations! I think we need to see about a million more pictures though!


----------



## Jo Ellen

vcm5 said:


> So adorable!! Congratulations! I think we need to see about a million more pictures though!


No problem! :wave:


----------



## mainegirl

:hyper::hyper::hyper::hyper::cavalry::cavalry::cavalry::artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun
jo,
remember that nice quiet calm household you and daisy had? and i mean HAD!!!! I'm so happy that daisy has a brudder now!! i remember Sandy, when Moose first came. She has the look of "how dare you bring that rugrat home and leave him here with me. Keep him in the crate and don't let him out!!"
Moose would latch onto Sandy's ear and play crack the whip with her. they were so cute together. And then Sandy (RIP) got her revenge from the bridge by bringing Angel here for Moose. She deviled the bejesus out of him... Gotcha back!!
I really am so happy for you!! Go Ajay.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## penparson

Handsome boy! We had a GSD named Thor when I was growing up. Poor guy grew up in a family of (3) dachshunds so he thought he was a dachsie too. Pretty funny watching him try to get into tight spaces. He had an incredible temperament. Good luck with him.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Congratulations Jo Ellen! Ajay is beautiful!!!!!  

I love GSD's too--my brother and his family have two...an 11 or 12 year old female (silver and black) and just got a male puppy that is around 5 months now (black and tan). 

My aunt had one growing up that was just the most wonderful dog--so I have a real soft spot for them.  

Can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## Laurie

Congratulations Jo Ellen!!! Ajay (??) is simply stunning as his parents.

I am so happy to hear Daisy continues to do well!!


----------



## cubbysan

Congratulations! He is gorgeous and it looks like you did your homework. Personally, I thought a GSD puppy was a lot easier than a golden puppy. Just make sure he gets tons of socialization ( but you already know that ). My GSDs were the most loyal dogs I had.


----------



## Jo Ellen

cubbysan said:


> Congratulations! He is gorgeous and it looks like you did your homework. Personally, I thought a GSD puppy was a lot easier than a golden puppy. Just make sure he gets tons of socialization ( but you already know that ). My GSDs were the most loyal dogs I had.


Thank you so much everyone, I really appreciate the positiveness of all the comments. I am somewhat contrite straying from the GR breed. I was recently diagnosed with fibromyalgia...I don't think I could handle a GR puppy, I'm pretty sure Daisy couldn't. I've been around Ajay several times, and he is remarkably calm. Hah, I don't think there is any such thing as Excessive Greeting Disorder in the GSD breed : I do think Ajay will be very easy to handle, and my hope is that Daisy will be a great mentor to him, she really is a perfect dog to learn from (except for the food begging LOL)

Socialization, absolutely. And obedience. I have a great deal of respect for the GSD breed ... he will be raised with all that he needs. I have a trememdous local support system with his breeder, including easy access to his mom and one of his littermates. And I work from home now, I wouldn't even be considering this if I had to be away from home so much of the time.


----------



## davebeech

congratulations !! he is one handsome boy


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Congratulations on your handsome new boy. I hope Daisy teaches him how to fish!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Joanne & Asia said:


> Congratulations on your handsome new boy. I hope Daisy teaches him how to fish!


We'll start with the kiddie pool and the feeder goldfish  That's going to be interesting. Daisy's very special with her fish sport, not sure that can be replicated!


----------



## laprincessa

I am in love! Remjnd me to tell you about my best friend's Gsd, she saved me from the ebil oshun. Ajay is beautiful!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Adorable! Those are some big ears to grow into! More pics when you get him!


----------



## 3 goldens

I like this name! He is a good looking pup


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm keeping the name. I realized earlier these are my son's initials ... Ajay it is. 

Susan, I'm reminding you to tell me about the GSD that saved you from the ebil oshun  ....


----------



## my4goldens

Puppy is gorgeous, Mom and Dad are stunning, Congratulations, I am so happy for you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
He's so cute.

I'm very glad Daisy is doing well and just love your new little boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats on your newest family member, he is gorgeous! We've always had GSD's. We have Eddie at the moment who is 7 and is the best friend you could ever wish for, you've defo made a great decision - you won't regret it for a second 

btw...his parents are stunning looking!


----------



## *Laura*

Ajay is so cute and I love his name (my son's initials also  )


----------



## vcm5

I really am so excited for you, its going to be awesome! I can't wait to hear all about it and to see tons of pics of him growing up! I'm so happy for you guys! What a lucky puppy!


----------



## mybuddy

Just saw this on facebook

Congratulations..he is just gordeous!!!


----------



## laprincessa

When I was a teenager, my best friend's family had a summer camp (which was bigger than my home!) on Cape Cod. I went up for the weekend, and we merrily went to the ocean to walk in the surf. I didn't know how to swim. It was low tide, however, so you can walk out forever till the water is above your ankles.

Or so we thought. The dog's real name was Christina but we called her "Sigh" and I can't remember why. She refused to let me go further than a couple feet from shore. She would get in front of me and bark at me till I turned back. I finally gave up and just walked along the edge, with Sigh happily walking between me and the ebil oshun! She saved me! I've always thought that she somehow knew I couldn't swim and was not about to let me go far from shore.

I loved that dog. She was the best.


----------



## Jo Ellen

laprincessa said:


> When I was a teenager, my best friend's family had a summer camp (which was bigger than my home!) on Cape Cod. I went up for the weekend, and we merrily went to the ocean to walk in the surf. I didn't know how to swim. It was low tide, however, so you can walk out forever till the water is above your ankles.
> 
> Or so we thought. The dog's real name was Christina but we called her "Sigh" and I can't remember why. She refused to let me go further than a couple feet from shore. She would get in front of me and bark at me till I turned back. I finally gave up and just walked along the edge, with Sigh happily walking between me and the ebil oshun! She saved me! I've always thought that she somehow knew I couldn't swim and was not about to let me go far from shore.
> 
> I loved that dog. She was the best.


That's a heart warming story. She was herding you  I wonder how she knew that you needed that. Isn't that amazing !!!


----------



## MicheleKC87

Congratulations! He's just adorable! I would love to have a GSD one day. My cousin had one that just passed away last night. He was the sweetest thing, a retired police dog. Good dogs, and absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to see more pics of Ajay!


----------



## mylissyk

How wonderful! Congratulations, he is beautiful!


----------



## laprincessa

Jo Ellen said:


> That's a heart warming story. She was herding you  I wonder how she knew that you needed that. Isn't that amazing !!!


Thanks, Jo
She was totally untrained - Lord only knows where they got her, my friend's dad wanted a dog, her mom brought home a cat and he got Sigh in revenge - but she was the best. She took care of all of us kids, we could do anything with her, but watch out if you threatened one of us! I used to be afraid of big dogs, and she took care of that for me! I miss her still. 

We debated between a Golden and a GSD, it was pure chance that we got Max instead of GSD puppy. I love that breed.


----------



## eslucky

Absolutely beautiful! I had German Shepherds for many years and just love them. 

I got mine from a breeder in Missouri called Caralon Kennels. One of the ladies that owned them was very well known in the GSD world. Her name is (not certain if she is still around) Helen "Scootie" Sherlock. She helped the Monks of New Skete develop their GSD breeding line and wrote a forward to one of their books. All their books are wonderful.

Congratulations on a beauty. I'm sure you will have many years of joy from your new baby!


----------



## Jo Ellen

> Eliz - working hard to get Lucky to show an ounce of love to our new puppy Daisy!


Looks like we have something in common :wave: Let me know how that goes LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Love the pictures, Jo Ellen! Ajay is adorable. Gunner's best friend (until he got a sister) is a shepard. He is a great dog too! Can't wait for more pictures and stories. Hope Daisy will enjoy her brother...


----------



## Always51

they are the cutest ears I've ever seen!! Ajay is a great name for him


----------



## Jo Ellen

All of your stories are so encouraging! I had no idea GSD's would be so well received here. I am so EXCITED!!! 3 more hours .... I have to go shopping still!

I have to wonder ... so many times I was on the edge of deciding to add a new puppy to the mix but I could never take that final step. For some reason, I've finally done it. I have to think it's because this is right and because I am finally really ready. I can't believe how excited I am, and emotional!

Hopefully I can get a picture of Daisy and Ajay together today. I'm going to love watching this little fellow grow, every bit as much as I enjoyed watching Daisy grow. 

Gotta run!!! Thanks everyone, for sharing in my excitement :wave:


----------



## vcm5

Oh my goodness it is the day!! So exciting!! I want to know everything, right down to what you bought him and in what color!!!!! And every detail - the ride home, bringing him into the house, everything!


----------



## Jo Ellen

The breeder is bringing him over at Noon. 

I just bought 3 new PUPPY toys!!! Oh what fun, it's been forever since I've had to think "puppy." I bought a flourescent football squeaky thing just in case Ajay is the retriever in the family (hah!). And two other tug type toys to hopefully engage Daisy and Ajay in play.

And he's been in my house before, I puppysat him on two occasions. I gave him a complete tour of the entire property, the second time he was here he did the stairs all by himself, up and down. He's going to be happy here, after he adjusts to being away from his first home and his brother August. But August will come back to play. August is incredible, a little shy but the breeder is going to keep him and work with him, he's high probability show level. 

Gotta go, so much to do still!! I am filled with butterflies LOL 

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## gold4me

Oh boy I'll be thinking about you and can't wait to hear all about him. 

Hay dazeeee wat u fink bowt dis nu bwover???:uhoh:


----------



## laprincessa

Oh, JoEllen, you're giving me puppy fever! So excited for you!


----------



## Jo Ellen

gold4me said:


> Hay dazeeee wat u fink bowt dis nu bwover???:uhoh:


dis nu bwudder kant habz anee ovda mi pish! and datz awl i habz to say bowt dat!

:samurail:


----------



## Karen519

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

I take it AJAY is there!?
So HAPPY FOR you, Daisy and Ajay!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Not yet ... I'm waiting, any minute he will be here. These are long minutes!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Everyone that knows me, or is acquainted with me, tells me Ajay is one lucky dog. I've been hearing that a lot lately. I am very proud of my reputation with this


----------



## maggiesmommy

He's a gorgeous boy...have fun with re-learning how to live with a puppy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cute cute puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## eslucky

Jo Ellen said:


> Looks like we have something in common :wave: Let me know how that goes LOL


We have made huge strides with Lucky liking our puppy Daisy (J/K). Lucky did look at her yesterday and Lucky loves to sneak in her kitchen area to take her toys when Daisy is outside...baby steps! 

I can't wait to hear how Ajay and your Daisy do together.


----------



## Jo Ellen

He's home. Chasing fallen flower petals on the front porch. He's a dream, an absolute dream. Going to go sit on the floor with him for awhile. 

Hah, Daisy's on one side, Ajay's on the other. I think my new place in this family is the middle :heartbeat


----------



## Jo Ellen

eslucky said:


> We have made huge strides with Lucky liking our puppy Daisy (J/K). Lucky did look at her yesterday and Lucky loves to sneak in her kitchen area to take her toys when Daisy is outside...baby steps!


That's hillarious  Can we kinda pair up in the next few months? What is your name? Lucky and Daisy, and Daisy and Ajay :slap:


----------



## OutWest

He's beautiful! He looks really smart--and soft and fluffy. Will you be showing him?


----------



## Jo Ellen

Not showing, no. But he's definitely got that capability in his lines. He's only got one testical anyway, and that one is going by the wayside eventually 

Everyone is sleeping. Is this normal? LOL


----------



## laprincessa

o da dayzeeeeee! du u wanza kum tu mi howze fur da wyle? 
(Dis iz Maz, i sdole da mommmeeee poodur, tee hee bowt dat)


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh Daisy, U habe da nu Brofher! He's da cutie piez! Eyi wanna c u t2 t2gever soon, K? N wiff u r Momma t2, K? Da Daisy, Eyi lobe u r eerz, butt da HayJay'z lookie da phunny! Day stickie da Up! Silly Dawg! --U R Friennd, Da Tailer


----------



## eslucky

Jo Ellen said:


> That's hillarious  Can we kinda pair up in the next few months? What is your name? Lucky and Daisy, and Daisy and Ajay :slap:


My name is Elizabeth or Eliz (easier and shorter). I would love to be included in your Daisy and Ajay journey. It already has me thinking about the GSDs I had and I'm starting to feel that all too familiar "I want a new puppy" feeling...and Daisy is only four months old. I think I will have to just live vicariously through you and Ajay!

Can. Not. Wait. For. Pictures.


----------



## maggie1951

he is just so lovely and as you say i think you will have your hands full


----------



## vcm5

Ahhh, so exciting!! He is such a lucky pup! I can just picture you with both of them on either side - heaven!


----------



## Jo Ellen

So sorry about the quality of this first photo -- I'll have to try again. Ajay has been perfect today, no trouble at all. He's into everything, wants to chew everything and it's all about exploring ....just ordinary puppy stuff. He hasn't cried at all and he seems to be happy here. Daisy is still standoffish but I do believe she'll come around, maybe when Ajay gets a little bigger.

Me? I'm exhausted LOL ... but happy


----------



## mybuddy

He looks naughty  

He is very beautiful Jo Ellen. You should be proud.

Look at my gordeous Daisy lying there. She is just the sweetest ever. I just love that girl so much.

Congrats again on your new baby.


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, he's not naughty at all! Yet.


----------



## vcm5

Wow, what a beautiful puppy!! He is a lot bigger than I think of a puppy! He is so adorable, you must be having so much fun!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Can't wait for the puppy tails and tons of pics! I'm happy for you! Daisy will warm up...give her a day or so...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations on your beautiful puppy.


----------



## vcm5

Checking in to see how the first night went!


----------



## Karen519

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

How was Ajay at night??
That is ONE, BIG, PUP!!

Daisy looks beautiful!


----------



## Jo Ellen

He did really well, slept in his crate. Daisy and me slept downstairs with him. But he was ready to wake up at some absurd hour, didn't have the heart to look at what time it was. So I stayed up with him for awhile, went back to sleep eventually and back up at 6am LOL

Ahhhh, I have a puppy in the house 

He's being really good though. I have to try and work today .... wish me well on that. I work from home but my employer doesn't care that I have a new puppy, neither do my customers, hah. 

He doesn't seem disoriented or lost at all, he's adjusting beautifully. And he like me, I know he does :heartbeat

Going to run him into the vet this week for a checkup. And he's very itchy, wondering if he has a staph infection. Not uncommon for younger dogs in a warm/humid environment.


----------



## honeysmum

I have only just seen this thread Ajay is absolutely gorgeous, just love his ears makes him look very quizzical look forward to reading all about his puppy antics  I am sure Ajay and Daisy will soon be best friends.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

When Ajay woke in the middle of the night...did you 3 go for a walk outside? When he pees, does Daisy have to pee there too? Or vise versa? Tailer would dehydrate if we got a puppy...he'd have to re-pee after every pee! How can he hold that much liquid?


----------



## LibertyME

Congratulations Jo Ellen!
He sure is a handsome fella!
No doubt Daisy will adjust just fine!


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow! What a knockout puppy!


----------



## eslucky

He is absolutely beautiful! I love how his ears stand up so pretty and his coloring is gorgeous. Daisy looks quite comfortable next to him. I bet she will warm up to her new brother pretty quickly.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Oh wow... congratulations, Jo! I know how long you've wanted a GSD.
Shepherd puppies are so much fun. You're going to LOVE having this little guy around. My experience is that GSD pups are all calm and mellow until they know that they're home to stay. Then they turn into Tazmanian devils. (In a good way. lol.) 
He's quite a cutie. And his parents are gorgeous. You did good. 

Glad to hear about Daisy's checkup, too!


----------



## MercyMom

Oh he's beautiful! I'm considering a German Shepherd as my next puppy as well, but not for several years as I just brought a puppy home in March. Where did you get him?


----------



## MercyMom

Willow52 said:


> What a handsome boy! And I love the name BTW, it seems to suit him. What are you changing it to? Our SIL has a GSD, he weighs 125 lbs. and it's not fat! We call him the "gentle giant", a big boy but a pussycat.


Awww! How cute! Those are the best kinds of GSDs.


----------



## MercyMom

penparson said:


> Handsome boy! We had a GSD named Thor when I was growing up. Poor guy grew up in a family of (3) dachshunds so he thought he was a dachsie too. Pretty funny watching him try to get into tight spaces. He had an incredible temperament. Good luck with him.


That reminds me of The Ugly Dachshund movie!:roflmao:


----------



## vcm5

Jo Ellen said:


> And he like me, I know he does :heartbeat


Aawh, this is so sweet!! I'm sure you are his new best friend in the whole wide world!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Well today was absolutely crazy... working, a vet visit that turned into 2 hours because there was an emergency with another animal, trying to work some more, trying to keep up with Ajay, hah!! I've had 2 hardboiled eggs today, that's it! No time LOL

Ajay just had his first bath. He was not pleased but he calmed down. We had a great life talk while I let him soak in the suds. GSD's go through the rinse cycle much easier than GR's!  Now he's being goofy, he's got every toy out of the toy basket, my house is a wreck LOL He's claimed Daisy's dog bed, which is fine because Daisy doesn't like it anyway. 

Not quite a Tazmanian yet but I see signs :uhoh: Oh I just love him, he's so adorable, so funny, so sweet, and so......mine :heartbeat

I'm exhausted!! The vet was very impressed. A slight presence of roundworm so we're treating that. But structurally sound and very healthy. Can you believe this .... he told me to feed him 1-1/2 to 2 cups of food 3 times a day. I have him on Purina Pro Plan for large breed puppies -- that's what the vet recommended. This dog is seriously food driven ... we're working on the gentle command LOL

Daisy's doing okay, still standoffish, but patient and polite. She's getting a lot of extra attention and I'm sure she got a kick out of Ajay having to take a bath and not her  

Hoping for a little more sleep tonight :crossfing


----------



## LauraKuykendall

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Having two is so much fun! It will get easier....I hope Daisy will warm up to him. He is just so cute!


----------



## Jo Ellen

He let me sleep until 5:15 this morning  Slept all night in his crate, not a peep. Took him and Daisy out to potty right away. Ajay was so excited to be up (oh the joy of youth!), he piddled all over the front walkway near the steps. Poor Daisy, she would not walk through it! I had to let her in the front door, LOL

So much fun having a puppy in my life again. A tough adjustment for Daisy though, she still won't interact with him. She runs races with the puppy next door, but I'm sure that's because the puppy next door is exactly that ... next door. I still have hope, but this is going to take more than a couple of days.


----------



## Jo Ellen

OH OH OH!!!!!!! Daisy played with Ajay this morning!! It was so funny watching this big lug try to take down the little guy, and Ajay was so excited he was running laps around the house 

And I cried :lol:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh crap...I'm crying too and have to go to work...red eyes streaks on my face! I am so Happy Daisy Played wiff da RugRat! TeeHee! 

Ok, two days...need more pics! Maybe a video too! (then you can teach me how to post videos!)


----------



## eslucky

Jo Ellen said:


> OH OH OH!!!!!!! Daisy played with Ajay this morning!! It was so funny watching this big lug try to take down the little guy, and Ajay was so excited he was running laps around the house
> 
> And I cried :lol:


Awww. That's so wonderful! I absolutely would have cried too! In fact that made me cry. Yippee! Go Daisy! They are going to be best pals. That is great news.


----------



## vcm5

Jo Ellen said:


> OH OH OH!!!!!!! Daisy played with Ajay this morning!! It was so funny watching this big lug try to take down the little guy, and Ajay was so excited he was running laps around the house
> 
> And I cried :lol:


Ohh yay!! This is the best news I've had all say! So adorable! 

We want more pictures!


----------



## sarahlauren

Ohh how beautiful!! I grew up with a German Shepherd, amazing dogs, and she's about to hit 14.  How exciting for you!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Aww... sounds like Daisy is warming up to her new little brother.  Such a good girl.

He sounds like a little character. You're going to have so much fun with him - I can't wait to hear all the Ajay puppy stories! 
Take tons of pictures. They grow and change so fast, if you're not walking around with a camera in your hand, you might miss something.

And it's good to hear that he's food motivated! Training this little guy should be a breeze for you.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy has played with Ajay twice today  I'm surprised how hard she can play still, but always very gentle too. We are ALL worn out LOL Here's some pictures from this evening. Oh, and ZERO accidents in the house today :bowl:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That's absolutely wonderful Jo Ellen...Love the shot of Daisy air born...it looks like Daisy is going to let Ajay be a member of your pack!

Pete


----------



## Neeko13

I haven't been on in a couple of months, just saw this thread, congrats on ur newest addition.....:--happy::--happy::--happy: he's Gor Geous...... Love his name...can't wait to watch him grow..:--heart::--heart:


----------



## MercyMom

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy has played with Ajay twice today  I'm surprised how hard she can play still, but always very gentle too. We are ALL worn out LOL Here's some pictures from this evening. Oh, and ZERO accidents in the house today :bowl:


Wow! Ajay is looking so beautiful!


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, Ajay was attacking me with his teeth (who here said GSD's are Landsharks???? no kidding!!). So I screamed for Daisy to come save me .... and she DID! She's playing with him now.

How sweet is that !!!! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, Ajay was attacking me with his teeth *(who here said GSD's are Landsharks???? no kidding!!).* So I screamed for Daisy to come save me .... and she DID! She's playing with him now.
> 
> How sweet is that !!!! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


 
SO true! Golden pups can be bad with those nasty little teeth, but they're nothing compared to GSDs. I have a couple scars on my feet to prove that!

Great photos. Looks like everyone was having a ball. Love Ajay's ears! They're so darned cute at that stage.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Nothing compared to GSD's. I can now confirm this, battered bruised and bleeding as I am LOL

Not quite that bad, but omg  He's sleeping now, I'm going to do the same for 30 minutes. What a little devil he was this afternoon :bowl: Daisy interceded for me several times ... I am in awe of her behavior with this, she rescues me, and quite thoughtfully at that. She gets a toy and baits him away from me. Never seen anything like this from Daisy ... it's amazing :heartbeat


----------



## jaxdepo

He is adorable! I love his ears too!!


----------



## vcm5

Awwh, the thought of Daisy rescuing her mommy from the boisterous new puppy is just too adorable! She's probably like "You were kind of asking for it by bringing this new puppy home and now I have to go and save you, silly mommy."


----------



## LifeOfRiley

It sounds like Daisy is doing an incredible job! She must be one scary-smart girl!

It's funny - it didn't really dawn on me before, but looking at Ajay's pictures again, just now, it hit me how much he looks like my Gunner did at that age. The resemblance is pretty striking.


----------



## eslucky

Jo Ellen said:


> I am in awe of her behavior with this, she rescues me, and quite thoughtfully at that. She gets a toy and baits him away from me. Never seen anything like this from Daisy ... it's amazing :heartbeat


What a Little Miss Smartie Pants! That is so cute and smart of Daisy. I'm so happy they are getting along so well. I've loved all the pics and stories and can't wait for more!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Daisy to the Rescue! Love it! She's had you all to herself since your son moved out...You r the Pack!


----------



## maryt

Congrats, he is absolutely charming!


----------



## Phillyfisher

More pictures please!! Good Daisy. She a puppy whisperer...


----------



## HovawartMom

How wonderful!.
Gorgeous pup !.


----------



## lgnutah

He sure is a big puppy. And his ears are already more upright. He is going to be very handsome (and big!)
Loved to hear how Daisy comes to your rescue


----------



## Jo Ellen

This was Ajay's first introduction to fishing  Think we have a prayer?


----------



## cody and munsons mom

He is very handsome, Daisy will come around it took my lab a while before she stopped shunning my golden after we brought him.home.


----------



## dborgers

Congrats on your boy! He's very handsome 

We fostered two shepherds. One, a stray, the other who was given away by a divorcing neighbor only to be chained up at his new home, then run away from there and return 6 miles to the by-then vacant house and live under the porch where we spotted him. 

Both of them were big gentle love sponges.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Jo Ellen said:


> This was Ajay's first introduction to fishing  Think we have a prayer?


I think you are in trouble! Just another sign that Ajay is truly home. I love GSD's!


----------



## vcm5

Ajay is adorable!! He is just the cutest thing!


----------



## GoldenMum

Gotta LOVE those EARS!!!! Welcome home Ajay!


----------



## Jo Ellen

A few pictures from yesterday. Ajay's name has been changed to Spirit. He's a handful but so much fun. Daisy and him play all the time now, she sure can wear him out. He's growing way too fast, he gained 15 lbs in two weeks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Adorable pictures, can see how much Spirit has grown in just a short time. Great seeing them getting along so well.


----------



## vcm5

Oh my goodness, I hadn't seen these two pictures! They are ADORABLE together, I'm dying over them!


----------

